# tools und co.



## cardex (4. März 2003)

so, bin grade dabei die letzten paar Dateien zu sichern und dann will ich mal mein eben frisch gekauftes Suse Linux 8.1 installieren. Mal sehen was draus wird 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Da ich totaler Linux nOOb bin, wäre ich für Profitips dankbar. Welche Tools bzw Programme sind unerlässlich (zip, bildbetrachter, mail, irc, icq ersatz, win emulator, mp3 player waren so die ersten die mir eingefallen sind) worauf sollte man achten, irgendwelche tips für den Umgang mit Linux? Immer her damit.

Melde mich wenn Linux auf der Platte ist und ich überhaupt nochmal ins Netz komme =)


----------



## melmager (4. März 2003)

naja das standartsystem reicht schon mal für den anfang...

und für jedes anwendungsproblem gibt es meist mehrere möglichkeiten 

mit der zeit hat da jeder seinen liebling

nur ein tipp versuche dich von wine fernzuhalten (win emulation)
denn meist gibt es für das win programm was du ausführen möchtes auch was entsprechendes unter linux

einfach mal den spieltrieb ausleben *g*


----------



## cardex (5. März 2003)

Also, ging eigentlich alles gut und ich hab mich sogar schon ein wenig an Linux gewöhnt. Habe nun aber noch ein riesen Problem. Ich nutze die Georce2 TI als GraKa. Nach der Installation und dem ausführen des integrierten Online Updates, wurden die original nvidia Treiber für diese Karte installiert (unter sax2 hiess es vorher das man das tun sollte  ) Wenn ich mich jetzt aber nicht als root, sondern als normaler User einlogge, friert  der Rechner regelmässig ein. Als Root kam das bisher noch nicht vor. Nehme ich aber wieder die mit Linux gekommenen Geforce2 Dummy Treiber, stürtzt nix ab. Habe aber auch keine 3d Unterstützung und irgendwie bekomm ich schon Probleme mit den Augen.(also irgendwie sind die treiber wohl nicht das wahre  )

Habe schon mal etwas Google bemüht und auch herraus gefunden das es da wohl bekannte Probleme mit Geforce2TI und Suse 8.1 zu geben scheint. Problemlösungen wurden bei den Ergebnissen auch angedeutet aber haben mich nicht wirklich weiter gebracht.

Also im Namen meiner schmerzenden Augen würd ich gerne wisse obs alternativen zu den Nvidia Treibern gibt oder was ich sonst tun kann um mein Prolbem zu beheben.So kanns auf jedenfall nicht weiter gehen. Will aber deswegen nicht gleich aufgeben und wieder zu Win wechseln.

HILFE 

PS Falls ihr mir helfen könnt bitte so schreiben das man auch als nicht Linux Checker weiss was gemeint ist. Wie gesagt, hab das OS erst seit gestern Abend auf der Platte.


----------



## AleX (26. März 2003)

hi, hab auch so ein änliches problem wie cardex ..

habe die Asus V8440 (geForce4ti 4400) und suse 8.1 drauf.
Nun habe ich die nvidia treiber von der nvidia-page installiert und es kommt auch nicht mehr die meldung, dass das nvidia packet heruntergeladen werden soll, wenn ich sax2 starte. 

Aber ist es in windows normal, dass man z.b ein Fenster wenn man es schnell auf dem desktop herumschiebt nicht flüssig dargestellt wird???
also richtig hackt, als ob man nen schwachen prozessor hat? (dabei hab ich ~2,9GHz mit 1GB RAM linux partion ist 15GB groß  1280x1024@100Hz)

Zudem habe ich die Logitech Standard Maus mit kabel optisch Scrollrad und drei buttons. Es ist nur möglich nach unten zu scrollen??? und die mausgeschwindigkeit kann man nicht verändern?? <- das kann ja nciht sein, aber ich habe wirklich nach ewigen suchen keine einstellunge gefunden...

schon mal im vorraus danke


----------



## JoelH (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cardex _
> *(zip, bildbetrachter, mail, irc, icq ersatz, win emulator, mp3 player waren so die ersten die mir eingefallen sind) *


unzip  aber verwende lieber tar und bunzip2 , das ist besser und unter Linux gebräuchlicher.

bildbetrachter, einfach so benutz ich Kuickshow 
mp3 Player brauch ich keinnen aber imho wird da von den meisten xmms genommen.
win emulator => http://www.winehq.org


----------



## JoelH (27. März 2003)

*hmm,*

zusatz 
guckst du da
http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/


----------

